# Choke in Horses



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

Great info  this must be a common problem, because i've had 2 horses choke. My mom's racking gelding did it frequently, even with frequent vet visits, a special diet, and tooth care. He did die at an old age, but the choking was frusterating to deal with. Recently my BF's arab mare choked after having her teeth done, she ate some hay on the ground and wasn't fully awake after the meds. By the time the vet got back out here she had dislodged it herself.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good info... just got the "Don't panic but Phantom choked tonight" *sigh* darn you old horse. That info was helpful. Great post.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

At my barn there's a friesian gelding who chokes regularly. He has a special diet of hay cubes which are put through a wood chipper twice, then soaked in water and oil for 12 hours. His grain is mashed up and soaked as well, and everything must be strained to ensure there are no chunks. He can't have any treats, and must be kept inside on windy days because he'll try and eat anything that blows into his pen which is STRICTLY hay free. I feel so bad for him, he's such a sweetie! I never knew it could be as bad as what he goes through.


----------

